# membership expired



## mrblonde (Feb 2, 2011)

hi

havent been on here for a while and have seen my membership as lapsed

i have joined today but still says that it as expired

any ideas i paid through paypal

thanks in advance

Mark


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

Andrew's at work today will sort it later


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

mrblonde said:


> hi
> 
> i have joined today but still says that it as expired
> 
> Mark


Oh no it doesn't


----------



## mrblonde (Feb 2, 2011)

thanks andrew


----------

